# Finding your own posts



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

So far, the easiest way I know of here is to click on your name in a post and "find your posts". Seems there has to be a way I can just do that from my login, or no?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 7, 2012)

go to your user control panel, click statistics, and then find all posts.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 7, 2012)

Go to your profile by clicking on your name, go to the tab marked "statistics" and click on "all posts by (your name here)"


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have absolutely no idea why I couldn't find that.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm. My page has a dedicated chrisharbin's posts link. Doesn't everyone's?

*laugh*


----------

